# Anyone get really really hungry after bm?



## electrichead (Jun 2, 2013)

During flares (well i havent really hit remission yet) sometimes after a very large bowel movement, i will instantly be absolutely starving! Sometimes my body will literally crave sugar after a large bowel movement and i'll stuff myself with as many sweets (candy) as possible! Anyone else find this?


----------



## lizbeth (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello and a very warm welcome to the forum. 

I haven't noticed it after a BM, but since having to change to a low residue diet I have noticed a change in how hungry I used to rest really healthy low fat, high fibre foods, not now  and goodness I miss them! 
It's possible that because we feel so tired it's is the bodies way of trying to  replenish stores in the body by craving carbohydrates that give us energy, I'm no doctor though so could be very w wee thinking. Do hope you get your answer soon, take care and best wishes.


----------



## Jim (POPS) (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm always hungery..ha ha ha. I think we all are when we don't have nausea.

Jim (POPS)


----------



## hetzbaby (Jun 2, 2013)

For some reason I'm never really nauseous. I feel like I eat like a prepubescent boy half the time but DEFINITELY after a BM. It's almost like my body says "okay, we're empty, give us more now!"


----------



## UnXmas (Jun 3, 2013)

I never feel hunger, I have no appetite at all. However, before a bowel movement I can feel really full and have cramping. After, that eases off, so I do find it easier to eat after than before.


----------



## Beach (Jun 3, 2013)

Not so much after a bm but I've found some foods/chemcials after eaten can make me ravenously hungry.  Synthetic vitamins, cheese/dairy, wheat and maybe beef (grass fed beef might not be as bad.) will give me hunger stomach cramps lasting a good portion of the day.


----------



## electrichead (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey UnXmas, man that sounds terrible, if you havent alreapdy you should really let your GI know about that, hang in there, your appetite will come back eventually I promise. I also sometimes get crampy right before a bm, its great knowing that you have a bed to crawl into though if ypu're up through the night like me.


----------



## UnXmas (Jun 4, 2013)

electrichead said:


> Hey UnXmas, man that sounds terrible, if you havent alreapdy you should really let your GI know about that, hang in there, your appetite will come back eventually I promise. I also sometimes get crampy right before a bm, its great knowing that you have a bed to crawl into though if ypu're up through the night like me.


Thanks, though I haven't felt hunger for over a decade now, when I first got ill as a child. I don't even remember what hunger feels like any more! I either eat by the clock - breakfast at 8am, lunch at 12pm, etc. or when friends or family that I happen to be eating with get hungry. I don't find lacking hunger to be that bad a symptom compared to the other things we get though! Sorry your getting the cramps too.


----------



## Amy2 (Jun 4, 2013)

UnXmas said:


> I never feel hunger, I have no appetite at all. However, before a bowel movement I can feel really full and have cramping. After, that eases off, so I do find it easier to eat after than before.


Medical Marijuana gives me a nice appetite.  Without it, I wouldn't have one at all.


----------



## UnXmas (Jun 4, 2013)

Amy2 said:


> Medical Marijuana gives me a nice appetite.  Without it, I wouldn't have one at all.


Illegal where I live unfortunately!


----------

